# Leah's story teeters on the brink of "fame"



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I have been sitting on this for some time, waiting to hear from the editors, but I can now say *something* if not that this is all a go.

Leah's story has been placed in the final round for publication in a new series of books to be known as the Ultimate Dog Lovers Stories, which will be printed by the same publishers as the Chicken Soup Stories. The publishing house was sold last year, and I'm not sure whether they feel the Chicken Soup titles have run their course or not, but they have come up with a new series that will have the same type of content.

We are not guaranteed that the story will stay in the running, but they sent me a lot of paperwork if it's not going to be there. 

From a writer's perspective, the pay is not all that high, but the credentials certainly are. I also retain rights to the story/material, which is something that you don't get with every book, even a compilation.

Final decisions will be made by the end of May, 2008 for publication no later than October, which is the big Christmas book selling season.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Here's hoping ya'll make the final cut. Great job!!!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well isn't our forum moving up in the world! Will we be able to say we knew you when...? LOL

Seriously though that is very cool. I'll have to be on the look out for the series.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats Betty & Leah. You know you'll have sales from this group in a big way.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is great news. It sure was a terrific story. I'll be waiting on confirmation at the end of May. Congratulations!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh congratulations! Have you ever looked into self publishing?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hopefully her story will shed light on all the Leah's in the world. Congratulations!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

This is wonderful, and very well deserved 
It just seems 'right' that her story will reach more ears.
Congrats, Betty AND Leah :wavey:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful Betty,
I will be so excited to hear if it makes it. To bad we cant vote to help make the decision. Leah & Betty could be famous and we can say we knew them when.....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

WOOOO-HOOOOO!!!! That is wonderful....congratulations! I can't wait to hear the good news.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

That is great news! You must be very excited! Leah's story touched so many...it's great to know that it will continue to reach more people!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

That's great! I haven't read the story but I definitely will once it comes out


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Keep us up to date! Your website gave me goosebumps when I read it.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Terrific!! I love the way you presented it on our forum - it's a good story and I'm sure it will be included - you deserve it!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats! I hope it makes final publication. I'll look forward to reading her story!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is Leah's link for those of you who haven't seen it before. I hope Betty doesn't mind... you'd think I were the proud mama..... but I cried the whole week she was on the move.....and every time I watch this !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSY9r1JYrgQ


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, good luck and hope you make the cut.....


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

I just watched the video, so sweet it made me cry. That is nothing short of awesome to everyone who made Leahs new life possible. I hope her story is published, please let us know I would love to read it!

Nicole


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

This is such great news Betty!!  I can't wait to read it!


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

It was one of the most moving stories I have ever read, so I wish you and Leah all the best. The story needs to be told to the world!!

My eyes are welling up again, darn menopause..........

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

That is just terrific, Betty....great news...keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone. These books are incredibly hard to crack. They have a certain style and "voice" that they want consistent throughout so it has to be written with that in mind. I am fortunate to know one of the former editors who looked over the story and gave me a couple of tips. That, and the multi media aspects including the website and video, may have been part of the appeal.

There is a link to Leah's website in the story, so they've taken notice of the content and how well it goes with the written text. They also edited very little which is usually a good sign. Things that require too much work tend to slide to the bottom of the pile.

So we'll cross out paws. Even if it did not make this book, it obviously has appeal for the larger market.

I have done POD publishing, but was not considering this as a book. Getting it into a compilation from a well known publisher is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Fantastic news!!! Oh, please, please let this work out! It seems as though it should, seeing how everything seemed to go Leah's way!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

That is fantastic news!! 
The story of Leah and the determination of this forum was astounding. That's the type of drama I like to see on this forum....real life drama


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, wow! How exciting! I know I was riveted by the story as it developed here on the Forum and am so happy that others might hear about the good deeds people who love goldens can accomplish. We need that message here, especially now.

Fingers, legs, and eyes crossed for more good news . . .


----------



## Jakerville (Jan 13, 2008)

I wasn't aware of Leah's story until just now when I watced the video. Awesome! You people are just awesome!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats Betty, sounds like you did great work no matter what. I hope Leah's story gets heard, it really could show people that sometimes it only takes determination and a little of your time to make a difference. Give those girls a big hug for me.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I will stand in line to buy the book WHEN Leah's story is printed. This was one of the most exciting and happy things to have ever been my joy to read--the daily progress as printed here. I know you will let us know WHEN it is coming out.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

How incredibly exciting Betty!!!!! Congratulations. I'll also be lining up to buy the book and will enjoy reading Leah's story then. I don't know the story yet.

Hey... WHEN the book comes out with Leah's story in it, can I order it online and have it shipped to you for a personal autograph  And a LEah lick of course... oooh - a paw print!!! 


Tiffany


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

That's so cool!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

That is so awesome. Fingers crossed for you & Leah. This is a GREAT story and I can't wait to get the book.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

For new members who haven't seen Leah's story, you can visit her website www.fortheloveofleah.com


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

How absolutely cool is that?!  My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too cool, can't wait to buy a book:wave:


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Congratulations to Betty and Leah -- that's great news! We're keeping our fingers and paws crossed for more good news in May!


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Betty, Wonderful news you've shared with us. I am pulling for you. Sorry I haven't been able to get my 6 hours a day for GRF and I totally missed this thread. And as a newbee I am not familiar with Leah's story. Is there a link you can post to illusidate me with... (in my best grammar, hehehehe)

dg


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

You can see her website at the url I gave above www.fortheloveofleah.com

You might even meet her in person if you play your cards right


----------

